# Need Remote Code for Samsung SIR-S4040



## boron (Jun 9, 2004)

Hope this is the correct place to ask this question. I have a new Samsung SIR-S4040 DTV Tivo Receiver and also purchased a new TERK DTVR Universal Remote control. The 4 digit code to control this Samsung is not in the user manual and I have searched the net, DTV and Samsung web sites, no luck. Can anyone provide me with this control code or recommend a good universal remote that will work with the Samsung SIR-S4040


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

boron said:


> Hope this is the correct place to ask this question. I have a new Samsung SIR-S4040 DTV Tivo Receiver and also purchased a new TERK DTVR Universal Remote control. The 4 digit code to control this Samsung is not in the user manual and I have searched the net, DTV and Samsung web sites, no luck. Can anyone provide me with this control code or recommend a good universal remote that will work with the Samsung SIR-S4040


Any of the new DirecTiVo remotes will work your Samsung. In other words the code for a Hughes HDDVR2,SD-DVR40 RCA DVR40 are all the same.


----------



## boron (Jun 9, 2004)

Boba, not true. If you have a Samsung SIR-S4040 then you will there is no 4 digit control numbers for this remote available it is so new. The codes for Hughs or RCA do not work for Samsung. My universal remote is a DTV Tivo Remote, made by Terk. Any more suggestions?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

boron said:


> Boba, not true. If you have a Samsung SIR-S4040 then you will there is no 4 digit control numbers for this remote available it is so new. The codes for Hughs or RCA do not work for Samsung. My universal remote is a DTV Tivo Remote, made by Terk. Any more suggestions?


Call Terk and ask them.


----------



## boron (Jun 9, 2004)

Closed thread! Found a Philips PMDVR8 8-Device Universal Learning Remote to use and thanks for trying to answer my above question.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

For future reference, code 1142 would have controlled the 4040. The TERK remote is made by UEI, makers of One-For-All/ Radio shack JP1 remotes. The Terk remote accepts advanced codes like other UEI remotes do.


----------



## Scrapper13 (Jul 1, 2004)

Edmund,Thank You  After hours on the phone w/tech support DTV&Bose I found my answer here in a matter of minutes,all I wanted was to use the bose remote to scroll through channels like I did with my RCA receiver that just died.
The Samsung code was non-existent and also had a compatability problem according to them,needless to say 1142 did the trick!Thanks Again


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Scrapper13 said:


> Edmund,Thank You  After hours on the phone w/tech support DTV&Bose I found my answer here in a matter of minutes,all I wanted was to use the bose remote to scroll through channels like I did with my RCA receiver that just died.
> The Samsung code was non-existent and also had a compatability problem according to them,needless to say 1142 did the trick!Thanks Again


Scrapper13, Since I seemed to had helped you, maybe you can return the favor? By telling me the model of Bose system you have and the model # of remote? The UEI remote experts haven't heard of UEI made bose remote, and if it accepted code 1142, then there's very good chance it is made by UEI. I hope you're still around, thanks

Edmund


----------

